# Free Puppy Pack



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I can;t believe it my free pedigree puppy pack came today. I ordered it months ago then found out 2 days ago my chi was born then today my free pack turns up. How spooky is that. If anyone else knows of any cool sites for freebies. Be sure to posty links

Thanks
*Vix*


----------



## Deb (Sep 11, 2004)

*free link*

what was the link you went to to get the free puppy pack??


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I got mine too. The "Puppy Makeover". I love the shampoo's and Mia loved the chew "thing". I havn't tried the breath stips yet. Have you tried them. Did your Chi like it??


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Mias mom, think we get a different one from you here in the UK, i just got wet food pouches and dry food,gave mine to pdsa.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i want free puppy stuff!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

where do you apply for a free puppy pack?


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

It wasn't the make over pack I got either. It was just the dry food and other puppy food and chew samples. If you search on good for free puppy pack the pedigree site should come up and it's there. Sorry but I can't remember the exact link for it. Mine took a few months but it did come

*Vicky*


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's the pedigree pack. I'm not sure if this is the right link though - looks like it's just coupons and advice.

http://www.puppycarepack.uk.pedigree.com/pedigree/en-GB/puppypack/index.asp?s=mpsoldform


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

I guess we did get different packs. Mine said it was the "Puppy Makeover" Kit. It had 3 sm. shampoo samples, doggie breath strips, chew hide, and coupons. but no dog food :? Oh, well - can't get everything for free!!!


----------



## Chi Mommy (Feb 25, 2005)

THIS IS ONLY AVAILABLE IN THE UK??


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

I really am not sure if it's only for the uk. But I did manage to find the link so here it is

http://www.puppycarepack.uk.pedigree.com/pedigree/en-GB/puppypack/index.asp?s=mpsoldform


*Vicky*


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I got a free pet makeover kit from www.hartz.com { its got shampoo, rawhide, breath strips,& coupons} I also ordered pet tags for $2.95 each on the same site !! I also know if you go to msn search & type in free pet samples you get a bunch of free offers.


----------



## Megan777 (Feb 8, 2005)

I called Greenies (the # on the package) and left a message for a lady in customer service about the sizes, since the smallest I found said 10lbs plus. She talked to my bf for like 20 minutes, and sent a BUNCH of free stuff, a few things called pnuts, 4 packages of Lil Bits, and about 5 Teenies (greenies for dogs under 5 lbs and toy breeds). There were also coupons for money off nail clippers, other treats, etc. I was really impressed that she did that at no request, and I'm glad because Cora LOVES the bones.


----------



## moosepudge (Apr 8, 2005)

*Where do I go to get a free puppy pack?*

8) I would be very happy if you could please send me the address of the website you went to, to get the free puppy package.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

hey

my post above contains the link to the free puppy pack 

*Vicky*


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Its only for the uk. The pack for the US is no longer available.  I just checked. 

But I did just sign up for the hartz makeover kit! 


*edit* I went to msn and typed in pet samples, and the pedigree site came up, it said they are updating the puppy pack promotion and to check back in 20 minutes. Ill check back and post the link for you


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Well ive been checkin back, but it still says the same thing, i guess it is over...


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Here's the pedigree pack. I'm not sure if this is the right link though - looks like it's just coupons and advice.
> 
> http://www.puppycarepack.uk.pedigree.com/pedigree/en-GB/puppypack/index.asp?s=mpsoldform


I'm not sure how it happened. I used the link above and what I got was the Hartz makeover kit. It's in a reusable orange pouch with a zipper.
It has 3 kinds of yummy smelling shampoo, 2 packs of breath mints for dogs, a small square of dental rawhide (which he is not getting), and shampoo coupons.

He just had a bath using the Hartz no tears puppy shampoo sample and he's a gorgeous little furball now.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Frasier's Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the pedigree pack. I'm not sure if this is the right link though - looks like it's just coupons and advice.
> ...



chiwi got that makeover kit too! i like the pouch, it holds her shampoo and conditioner. it's funny i bought that shampoo before i got the sample. everyone tells me how chiwi smells like candy cause of it


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Frasier's Mommy said:
> 
> 
> > He just had a bath using the Hartz no tears puppy shampoo sample and he's a gorgeous little furball now.
> ...


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks so much for the post everyone. I tried to get the pedigree pack the other day and it said it was no longer available. I hope they put it back up soon.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

After his very next bath, there will be a picture just for Lily.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Science Diet has a puppy pack but only includes a 4 pound back of food and some literature. If anyone wants it, most animal hospitals carry it.


----------

